# Predatory Fish In 10G



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a 10g available now, it has a betta fish in it but I'm trying to see if there's any small predatory fish I can keep in there instead of a betta.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Not sure if exodons get too big for that but I don't think they get that large.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

You'll be VERY limited. I cant really think of anything.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Spider tank jp.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think I'm gonna stick with fish, the tank is in living room and I don't want me kids putting their hands in there.
I might have the answer to my own question, Carinotetraodon Travancoricus, Dwarf Puffer.
they only get to about 1" in size and I can keep a few in a 10g


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what about some small puffers? other then that I cant really think of much that you wouldn't have to upgrade for


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Cluster, thats what I was thinking, dwarf puffer, they get about 1" in size so its prefect. I just need to find out where to buy some


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

what about thinking outside the box and going with a crayfish or loach? i had a 10 gallon before with crayfish in it (was a feeder tank) but ended up falling in love with it. with a power head and some flat rocks set up it was a really interesting tank. and anything they can catch they will eat. 
as far as fish go, its hard to say. but predatory as in eats other fish?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the idea of a small, planted, pea puffer tank. I would get another small tank going of snails to supplement their diet with. They love blackworms too if you can find a source.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Never thought of those!. they're pretty easy to sex too. So if ya want male/female thats an option too.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea, I'm just keeping some tetra and betta in that tank now until I can find some dwarf puffer locally.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id assume hard aquarium, as or ae could get some. Around me most lfs have them at around 5$ fo farily reasonably priced. There are red eye puffers to that I think would be suitable for that tank size and get bigger then the dwarfs


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea, they get them from time to time, I'm in no rush so I'll take my time.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> I think I'm gonna stick with fish, the tank is in living room and I don't want me kids putting their hands in there.
> I might have the answer to my own question, Carinotetraodon Travancoricus, Dwarf Puffer.
> they only get to about 1" in size and I can keep a few in a 10g


I would go with Puffers....keep it a single species tank and throw them good grub and watch them break up the shells! 
Now your making me think of what to do with what was a 10g Red cherry shrimp tank...

Post pics when you do whatever you decide.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea sure I'll, just gotta wait until the puffers become available


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

make a shell dweller tank.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> I have a 10g available now, it has a betta fish in it but I'm trying to see if there's any small predatory fish I can keep in there instead of a betta.


I think that would make a perfect home for a great white shark







just kidding..Its really hard to think of a predatory fish species for a 10 gallon tank.You might be able to squeeze 6 exodons in there but probably will end in a killing spree..does it have to be fish? if not how bout a pacman frog or leopard gecko..10 gallon tanks are useless in my opinion other then housing fry or bettas


----------

